# Where can i buy mushroom spores



## Yrteop (Oct 11, 2008)

I want to give this a try again. What is a reputable site to buy mushroom pores????? Or anything to do this. 

I tried this in highschool, i used spore syringes and my jars got contaminated somehow... Should u do this method or has something else been found to work better?


----------



## letstoke (Oct 28, 2008)

try shroomery.com theres a section on there called links or sponsory or some shit like that should find what u need


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Oct 28, 2008)

[EDIT: I now see from your location that you are in the US so would defiantly recommend the first link as they are cheap, reliable and have a good range here is another useful link: http://www.shroomery.org/10165/The-Rundown-pt-1-CULTIVATION]

If your in the US:
Mushroom Spores by The Hawks Eye Psilocybin Mushroom Spores Shrooms Magic Mushrooms God Within
should be your one stop shop for all spores, syringes and prints, as recomended by shroomery.org 
However if, like me, you are in the UK and would prefer direct shipping of syringes a few useful links include:
The Spore Works - Ships from US
Spores101 mushroom spore strains available in print or syringe - Ships from where you are (useful if your worried about customs)
Mushroom Syringes
spore syringes, cubensis spores, mushroom spores, magic mushroom spore syringes, mushroom grow bags, mushroom, mushrooms, thai, columbian, mexican, amazonian, b+, cambodian 
10ml Psilocybe Cubensis "B+" Spore Syringe (Mushrooms) online head shop
Magic Mushroom Grow Kits (shrooms)
Spores101: Psilocybe Cubensis Spores in Print or Syringe

For the best info on growing etc i found these to be most helpful:
http://www.shroomery.org/8411/The-Magic-Mushrooms-Growers-Guide
http://www.shroomery.org/8409/PF-Tek
http://www.shroomery.org/8410/Simple-Cubensis-Growing-Technique

and for substrate:
http://www.shroomery.org/9032/6T-WBS-Tek-Wild-Bird-Seed-Bulk-Spawn-Preparation-Method
http://www.shroomery.org/9035/Popcorn-Tek-w-pics

Hope this has helped and good luck...
Panda


----------



## ststepen420 (Oct 28, 2008)

spore works or the spore store, never had a problem


----------



## bonglassie (Oct 28, 2008)

My favorite place for mushroom spores is sporepod.com

Try the Golden Mammoth It's the best I have tried. And I have tried them all.


----------



## Master Kush (Oct 28, 2008)

SHROOM SPORES mushroom spores - Syringes $10.00

Best place to buy spores. I buy them all the time from this place.


----------



## potseedswebguy (May 8, 2012)

Best UK shop for *Mushroom Spores* is Potseeds.co.ik

I might be a little bias, but its true - _For research purposes._


----------



## rtcy2008 (Jul 23, 2012)

BlazedUpPanda said:


> [EDIT: I now see from your location that you are in the US so would defiantly recommend the first link as they are cheap, reliable and have a good range here is another useful link: http://www.shroomery.org/10165/The-Rundown-pt-1-CULTIVATION]
> 
> If your in the US:
> Mushroom Spores by The Hawks Eye Psilocybin Mushroom Spores Shrooms Magic Mushrooms God Within
> ...



ARE any of these stores located in CALIFORNIA ? I keep reading it's not illegal to posses the spores , but vendors are not allowed to ship it into CAL. so I guess I need to know if anyone sells it here ?

you can email me at rtcy2008 a t gmail . com

thanks guys


----------



## salimbakra (Aug 10, 2021)

I recently wanted to have shroom spores for some research purpose and my friend recommended my online site which delivered me really quickly, so there are some online site where you can trust them for quick delivery


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 10, 2021)

salimbakra said:


> I recently wanted to have shroom spores for some research purpose and my friend recommended my online site which delivered me really quickly, so there are some online site where you can trust them for quick delivery


You dredged up a decade old thread to give zero info or add anything of substance. Jesus christ. Welcome to RIU!


----------



## Token Dankies (Aug 11, 2021)

salimbakra said:


> I recently wanted to have shroom spores for some research purpose and my friend recommended my online site which delivered me really quickly, so there are some online site where you can trust them for quick delivery


Are you the dude who keeps calling me about my cars extended warranty?


----------



## A.k.a (Oct 12, 2021)

Token Dankies said:


> Are you the dude who keeps calling me about my cars extended warranty?


Holy shit I hate that. Like twice a week I get a message from that machine.


----------



## mo841 (Oct 16, 2021)

Well since this thread was dug up I'll add to it. Sporenite.com is the way to go


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 16, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> You dredged up a decade old thread to give zero info or add anything of substance. Jesus christ. Welcome to RIU!


isnt that the normal RIU user in a nutshell? lolz


----------



## Token Dankies (Oct 21, 2021)

A.k.a said:


> Holy shit I hate that. Like twice a week I get a message from that machine.


I get one from google about my business not being updated please press 1


----------



## A.k.a (Oct 26, 2021)

Www.Skeletoncrewspores.com

There’s a million places now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 27, 2021)

mo841 said:


> Well since this thread was dug up I'll add to it. Sporenite.com is the way to go


Just ordered from them a couple weeks ago


----------



## Johiem (Nov 28, 2021)

Ordered, paid, and on my counter in a week! Sporenite.com get my vote.


----------



## riuoldmember (Nov 29, 2021)

rtcy2008 said:


> ARE any of these stores located in CALIFORNIA ? I keep reading it's not illegal to posses the spores , but vendors are not allowed to ship it into CAL. so I guess I need to know if anyone sells it here ?
> 
> you can email me at rtcy2008 a t gmail . com
> 
> thanks guys


youll never get them shipped to california. its illegal here. i used hawkseye and had someone mail it to ca.


----------



## A.k.a (Nov 30, 2021)

Supposedly they just changed the law.

There’s a new group that not only is based in California but is also selling live mycelium. Really pushing their luck but so far they seem to be pulling it off.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 30, 2021)

A.k.a said:


> Supposedly they just changed the law.
> 
> There’s a new group that not only is based in California but is also selling live mycelium. Really pushing their luck but so far they seem to be pulling it off.


Who?


----------



## A.k.a (Nov 30, 2021)

Mushroom Liquid Cultures | Psilocybe Cubensis Strains | MYYCO


Cubensis mushroom liquid cultures from MYYCO are superior to mushroom spores. Golden Teacher, B+, APE and more. Guaranteed to work or your money back.




www.myyco.com


----------



## xtsho (Nov 30, 2021)

Damn you guys. I don't eat mushrooms anymore but I know people that do. I checked out that sporenite site and am really tempted to get some spores just because I like growing things. I don't need another hobby.


----------



## althor (Nov 30, 2021)

I went with sporeworks because they had penis envy. I was really tempted with sporenite, especially the mix and match selection, but they didnt have any penis envy.


----------



## Budget Buds (Dec 1, 2021)

Plenty of good venders on reddit.....


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 7, 2021)

Spore traders subreddit has a lot of great vendors. No shady websites straight from a fellow grower.


----------

